# Is a snow plow package required for 99-03 F250 or F350?



## Arnie (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been plowing our Christian Camp with a 79 F250 that was worn out when we got it in 1988, (60K snowplow parking lot miles). It has worked for us for 17 more years. Still runs and plows snow...but it's ready for the wheels to fall off. I'm looking for another F250 for less than 10K. Do all F250s and 350s now come with what's needed to handle a snow plow? Is there any special markings like on the edge of the driver's door that indicates that it is plow ready? Thanks in advance...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Most trucks are already equipped to plow. You need a towing transmission cooling installed if it does not have a towing package. Most trucks come through with at least a 100 amp alternator for good charging. They can be upgraded to a larger size for about $300 or so. If it has auto hubs on the front end you would want to change to manual hubs.
Now the price you want to pay will be a rough one to find.


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

The '99 and up F250 and F350 are pretty much ready to plow without any modifications. A trans cooler is always a good idea, but the fluid runs through a radiator system already. 
If you shop around you might find one for $10K, but it will probably have a lot of miles. It might be wise to find a 4x4 truck that had never plowed, then find a used plow here. Anything with 100K highway miles that has had decent maintenance is worth looking at, but if it's been plowing snow for 6-7 years, the front end may be shaky.
One last thought - if your Christian camp is a registered charity, you might find a dealer or a company willing to donate an older plow truck and take a tax write-off. I know a new Ford/ Chevy/Dodge dealer won't put an old rig out on the line because they can't guarantee it like a newer one. They ship them out to the auction. The other place to look would be some place like a factory or power plant that has had a yard truck sitting around for a while. Keep your eyes open. Good luck.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I pretty much agree with what has been said. The SD trucks had four different front springs available. IIRC U-code was 5000# (usually found on excursions), V-code were 5400#, W-code were 5600# and the snow plow prep package gave you X-code 6000# front springs. The springs are all the same size so they can be changed out for another code spring.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

Definetly get the X springs to plow. They work nice.



Dick


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*plow truck*

look at the drivers side door post sticker you need min 5200lb front gross axle weight rating .


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

Just bought a 99 F250 4x4 7.3 diesel auto. Says #4800 front axle on the door post. Do the front ends sit any different height wise with the different springs or is it the same until you hang a plow on. The previous owner had a noise and a shop talked him into new springs and shocks. Turned out to be something else but he left the new springs and shocks on anyway. I have no idea what spring set up the mech. installed but by the stance of the truck the front springs seem pretty stout. Got the SaltDogg harness wired in. Probably look at a plow later this summer for next season. Should I just hang a plow on it and see what it looks like at that point.

Opinions appreciated.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

No one should plow without the X 6000 lb springs. Of course you can but shouldn't. They will ride 1.5 inches higher than all the rest unladen. Thats for 99-04 super duty trucks. with 1000 lb plow they go down 1" max.


Dick


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Diesels require a different clutch fan then standard, it's included with the plow prep.


----------

